
Mark Zuckerberg tries to make a joke about privacy and nobody laughs - Jerry2
https://twitter.com/alfredwkng/status/1123281388046827520/video/1
======
hjk05
It comes as no surprise that privacy is a joke to Mark Zuckerberg. He’s
definately not taking serius the very real concerns of the people.

------
pcurve
I give him credit for trying. The delivery wasn't bad. Maybe it wasn't the
right audience. lol

------
sunstone
Ok, so that's funny :)

